
Ask HN: How do you bookmark? - neurocroc
I recently started moving all my bookmarks from Safari to a mind map I am making (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nikitavoloboev&#x2F;knowledge-map) and I really love how flexible this format really is.<p>I had a lot of bookmarks and had quite a lot of difficulty trying to find the one bookmark or that one article that I have read. Now everything is kept in a mind map sorted by topics. I am also able to share my bookmarks in the open in this way.<p>Does anyone else use a similar workflow? I am curious how do you actually stay on top of this vast beast, that internet is.
======
ddingus
Two ways:

One, in browser. I do use folders.

The other is seriously old school, but I like it. Drop addresses into a set of
folders as shortcuts, or "Web jumpers" as they were called in SGI Irix, where
I first started doing that.

I get folder names, shortcut title, and address text to search on. Works
reasonably well.

I also have a text file with search engines and terms I find useful.

------
simplehuman
Meemo

